# Individual door sills



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

I bought the individual door sills.
What was not clear from the photos, is the fact that they are consisted of 2 materials, a black vinyl protective decal, with an aluminum strip on them.
The problem is that in order to install them correctly, you have to remove the rubber weather-strip, since the vinyl decal extends that far inside!

Any ideas how to remove the weather-strip there? (and not damage it?)


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

hi, could you please give me the part number ? I ordered the VW ones, my car just arrived at my dealer and is being preparated ... maybe it's not too late to have the individual ones ...
thanks
Bougy


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (bougy)*

The part numbers are: 1Q0 853 803A/N88 and 1Q0 853 804A/N88.
Normally, you should have them checked via the ETKA system (enter your VIN no. and see what part number actually corresponds to your car) and make sure they are suitable for your car because there are (for some reason) different part numbers for cars with different production dates.
For the original question, anyone knows how to remove the rubber weather-strip?


----------



## Hotmoose (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: (Speedster356)*

I bought door sill from my dealer. I got it install. Look great


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (Hotmoose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hotmoose* »_I bought door sill from my dealer. I got it install. Look great









Mind to snap some pictures? I am VERY interested in getting those sills too.


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (darien)*

efkalisto poly Speedster !!! just in time to send it to my dealer ... hope he didn't get my standard ones already ...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (darien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darien* »_Mind to snap some pictures? 

Attached...


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I wonder if there would be enough room to do an illuminated door sill.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (Hotmoose)*

I'm glad you like yours. I ordered some a few months ago and didn't know they were decals. I took them back after seeing them because it was too much money for two decals. A company who does the transparent plastic bras installed me two pieces of thta material for $40.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (vweosdriver)*

So the marking are a decal rather than an engraving on the metal insert ?. I assume there is some kind of protective coating. If that's the case how long will that last I wonder ?


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

Thank you Michael for posting the very clear picture!
As you can see, there is a black vinyl decal with a thin aluminum strip on it!
You can also notice that in order to install them, the weatherstip has to be removed!
Does anyone know how I can do it???
Please!!!


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Speedster356)*

I´am pretty busy - but here is your answer:
You can easily lift the inner rockerpanel cover (its just clipped into the panel with metalclips).
The cover does overleap the inner part of the weatherstripping.
After this you will see the interiorside of the "weatherstripping".
Pry it off the Rockerchannelgrove - do not pull from the outside - the seal might "split" as it is pretty thin an sensitive from the outside.
Before you apply the new decal - clean the area thoroughly with alcohol (dry it afterwards) or petrol (same).
You should !not! do this @ temperatures below 15° - preheat the old the old decal for removal with a hairdryer - the new decal should also be slightly warmed up.
(Greece?! - You need a warm garage!)
http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/GRXX0019_c.html 

Start placing the decal with the side impact channel opening matching!
Push the weatherstripping back into place and clip in the cover again.
Have Fun!
Later
Freund

















 




















_Modified by Freund at 12:47 AM 2-6-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Speedster356)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speedster356* »_...in order to install them, the weatherstip has to be removed!

No, I don't think you have to remove the weatherstripping - likely all you have to do is lift it up. This does not involve detaching the weatherstripping in any way, just lifting the lower portion that is not affixed to the body of the car.
Michael


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I'm with Michael. I don't think it's as hard as Freund suggests....


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

I have just been telling 356... what he wanted to know.
I know of Rocker-Decals that went all the way up to the grove....but maybe the parts have changed.....
Greetings out of 90210
Freund


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

I am 100% sure that the weatherstrip needs to be removed!
I will soon post pics in order to illustrate my point.


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

As promised, these are the sills.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Speedster356)*

Are the marking etched / engraved or decals.


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

The markings on the aluminum strip are probably etched.
I still have the clear blue protective film on them and it is hard to tell.
I will know after installation.


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (Freund)*

I tried to lift the weathestrip and slip the sill under it.

I pushed it as far as I could and the decal would not align with the hole!

Note that I did this without removing the under-sheet of the sticker!
Despite the fact that the under-sheet can be peeled off in 3 steps, I think it would be impossible to push the vinyl sheet any further while it is sticky!!!

I think that we have established that these products cannot be installed with the weatherstips in place.
I tried to lift the plastic trim but is seemed very rigid!
Sorry for bothering you again Freund but are you sure I just have to lift the trim for the EOS?
I am afraid I might damage it!



_Modified by Speedster356 at 9:34 AM 2-13-2007_


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Speedster356)*

Hi,
They should come off easily.
It needs a "certain" force to make them "pop" up.
Start on the passenger Side -A-Pillar cover (like on my pictures) the lower cover is also "hooked" into the carpet.
After you removed that cover (1 metal clip -> Pic) you will have a better grip on the rockerpanelcover....
Good Luck and don´t forget to use "some" heat!
Freund








Btw. Has been a nice and sunny Day @ the Winter OCTO Show in Huntington Beach....








Das Boot...das Boot....












_Modified by Freund at 2:32 AM 2-12-2007_


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (Freund)*

Haha, I was going to head up to that, but the weather was so bad in the morning.
Is that a Sharan or Touran?


----------

